
AWS IAM is having issues again - rcardo11
https://status.aws.amazon.com/#
======
sushshshsh
Nobody got fired for buying AWS! I would be axed in two seconds if my home
grown, self hosted IAM solution crashed for 2 minutes

~~~
renewiltord
Presumably the problems you are solving are different from the problems that
are being solved with this thing. I have never worked at a place where I'd be
fired for downtime (even customer-visible downtime) of two minutes. I don't
think I ever will.

~~~
sushshshsh
Hehe. It's a good management team you have there then :) My current shop is as
political as can be-- flush with money but still cutthroat as ever

------
greenyoda
Discussion in earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24498678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24498678)

